# Bark or no bark?



## joel11230 (Jul 18, 2016)

When you smoke (or cook) with wood do you remove the bark? I've heard different things but want to know from you all. Thank you, Joel


----------



## b-one (Jul 18, 2016)

I have never removed bark. It should burn up pretty fast anyways.


----------



## b-one (Jul 18, 2016)

Maybe you need to start a poll on this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2016)

I leave the bark on too.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2016)

I remove the bark. Bark usually has a higher percentage of tannins in it. Which could give off a bitter smoke when burned. Oak specifically is one that has a higher amount of tannins in the bark and is used in the tanning process of hides.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 19, 2016)

I burn with the bark on in my offset. Unless I'm adding wood chunks to charcoal or lump. Then I tend to burn bark-less wood.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 19, 2016)

I'll burn Bark in my pit

Minimal Bark when using my GOSM


----------



## joel11230 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sorry guys, had an early job call in for this morning. Thank you for the replys. I personally don't think it matters too much but I  am no expert by any means. And I've only used pecan for the cook as I haven't found anything else in my area yet.


----------

